# [Bounty] [Sense] Better bluetooth stack



## tcpninja (Jul 23, 2011)

Ok, lets try to get this implemented. I know alot of people including myself have been dying for a better bluetooth stack in sense roms.

With a new bluetooth stack we can have better audio quality, and more HID device support. Such as bluetooth keyboards, PS3 Controller, Wii Controller, etc.

I think we could probably show the developers how much this is desired by starting a bounty. I know personally I would be will to donate a good chuck of change to a developer who could implement this. Even if you cant afford to donate, you can still help by voicing your opinion to help show the developers the demand.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

What have you been dying, t-shirts? But seriously, I don't know how much support this will get but will keep my eyes posted. Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## tcpninja (Jul 23, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> What have you been dying, t-shirts? But seriously, I don't know how much support this will get but will keep my eyes posted. Wish you the best of luck.


No, I havent been *DYEING* t-shirts. But I have been *DYING* for a better bluetooth stack.

If your going to be a grammar nazi; Verify your facts.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/dying

U Mad?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Was just trying to have some fun during the work day but I see that my humor is under your level.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

tcpninja said:


> No, I havent been *DYEING* t-shirts. But I have been *DYING* for a better bluetooth stack.
> 
> If your going to be a grammar nazi; Verify your facts.
> 
> ...


He definitely doesn't seem like the one who is mad..

good luck with your bounty..


----------



## twLoaf (Aug 10, 2011)

tcpninja said:


> If *your* going to be a grammar nazi; Verify your facts.


Muphry's Law FTW.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Wait, so right now, if I buy a BT keyboard right now, it won't work with the TBolt????


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Want to control your PS3 with your phone as a remote or keyboard?
You Want this!

Want to control your Computer with your phone as a bluetooth remote or keyboard?
You Want this!

Want to use Wii, PS3 or other controllers with those awesome Android emulators?
You Want this!

Want to simply be able to pair and unpair without A2DP F*(&^*&^ up on you constantly?
You Want this!

And I would be shocked if BT3.0 could not be thrown in for kicks...

I would GLADLY pay for this.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

Ohh OP should post links to this on XDA and everywhere else if it is plausible!


----------



## turnyface (Jun 29, 2011)

tcpninja said:


> No, I havent been *DYEING* t-shirts. But I have been *DYING* for a better bluetooth stack.
> 
> If your going to be a grammar nazi; Verify your facts.
> 
> ...


You're*

Yes, I'm a Grammar Nazi.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

It would be great to have a better Bluetooth stack for Sense ROMs.

Moved to general. Development is release only.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

This isn't exactly a new issue, Sense bluetooth issues have been around for awhile.

What gets me is, if it were that simple to swap, why hasn't it been done yet? At least after the surge to HTC with the original EVO. If it were that do-able, it would have been done thanks to dev's for that device. I don't see it happening sadly. I'm just gonna keep enjoying AOSP and hope the few glitches it has are cured in the near future.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to know why HTC hasn't done better at fixing this. As far as I know their phones are the only one with the issue. That being said considering HTC hasn't fixed it its probably going to be a huge undertaking and may well not be possible with Sense in its current state.


----------



## tcpninja (Jul 23, 2011)

I know its not going to be a simple. But I am willing to contribute my efforts as much as possible. I have already built a custom kernel and cross compiled the bluez 3.36 libs+utils (Same version as the AOSP ROMS).

I havent yet had a chance to try to install the new version of bluez but I know its going to be more complicated then just that. It would be nice to get some feedback from anyone who may have already attempted this.

It would be nice if HTC would release the full source of its roms so we could start with a clean build.


----------



## TampaBayTbolt (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried to get better support for this movement a week after the device launched, so good luck people. I don't care anymore the vigor will be out in a little over a month. And the bionic is out next week. When this happens the thunderbolt will begin to loose support quickly. Happened to the incredible when the thunderbolt and inc2 launched.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

TampaBayTbolt said:


> I tried to get better support for this movement a week after the device launched, so good luck people. I don't care anymore the vigor will be out in a little over a month. And the bionic is out next week. When this happens the thunderbolt will begin to loose support quickly. Happened to the incredible when the thunderbolt and inc2 launched.


Locked bootloader and never ending delays for the Bionic will keep the dev comunity from it.

The Vigor is still a month away. Plus that is all speculation as no official release date has been set, see device one on my list.

I am not saying that the Thunderbolt will have this type of community for years to come but to play it off already because devices are "supposed" to be released soon is a bad idea.


----------

